

Noninvasive Technique to Rewrite Fear Memories Developed - ca98am79
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/12/091209134629.htm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Compare and contrast: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=480957>

